# bonjour j'aimerai savoir comment fair avec boot camp j'ai ce probleme Le disque de démarrage doit êt



## mateo0302 (25 Août 2018)

bonjour j'aimerai savoir comment fair avec boot camp j'ai ce probleme Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2018)

Bonjour *mateo
*
Puisqu'il est question d'un partitionnement du disque de ton Mac qui bloque l'installation de Windows > je te propose de fournir des informations à ce sujet par le procédé suivant -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur =-CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2018)

mateo0302 a dit:


> bonjour j'aimerai savoir comment fair avec boot camp j'ai ce probleme Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows.


Cela veut dire que le disque dur interne ne doit pas être partitionné, donc si tu as ce message, tu as déjà partitionné ton disque dur interne et Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire la moindre installation.


----------



## mateo0302 (25 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *mateo
> *
> Puisqu'il est question d'un partitionnement du disque de ton Mac qui bloque l'installation de Windows > je te propose de fournir des informations à ce sujet par le procédé suivant -->
> 
> ...


Je te l’envoi vers 19h


----------



## mateo0302 (25 Août 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.6 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s4
   5:           Windows Recovery                         512.8 MB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.7 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 B010607C-4CF6-4945-B7FF-4D2A02257A63
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              8.1 GB     disk3s1
```
et voila macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (25 Août 2018)

Tu as un iMac avec 2 disques : 1 SSD de *121 Go* *disk0* et un HDD de *3 To* *disk1*. Les 2 partitions majeures de ces disques sont associées logiciellement par un dispositif *CoreStorage* appelé : Fusion Drive. Ce Fusion Drive exporte un espace-disque virtuel *disk2* appelé *Logical Volume* > sur lequel monte le volume de démarrage *Macintosh HD*.

Quand on veut repartitionner un tel Fusion Drive > c'est toujours sur le HDD que s'effectue l'opération --> une partition *BOOTCAMP* se crée donc toujours en queue de HDD.

Tu as actuellement 2 partitions dédiées à Windows -->

```
4:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s4
   5:           Windows Recovery                         512.8 MB   disk1s5
```


partitions invisibles dans l'Utilitaire de disque > notamment car elles ne montent pas de volumes. Si tu fais la somme de leurs tailles = *539 Mo* --> tu comprendras que *400 Go* (la taille de l'ancienne partition *BOOTCAMP*) se trouvent à l'état d'espace libre en-dessous de ces 2 petites partitions.

Passe (l'une après l'autre ; en copier-coller) les commandes -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s5
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack B010607C-4CF6-4945-B7FF-4D2A02257A63 0b
```


les 2 premières suppriment les 2 petites partitions évoquées ci-dessus

la 3è récupère l'ensemble de l'espace libre disponible --> au volume *Macintosh HD* > au *Logical Volume* qui le supporte > à la partition du HDD *disk1s2* qui contient un des 2 magasins de stockage *Physical Volume* du *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 3è > et s'il ne se conclut pas par un échec --> le retour d'un nouveau : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2018)

Espérons que ce soit moins galère avec Mojave, mais dès le début j'ai lâché l'affaire avec macOS High Sierra !


----------



## mateo0302 (25 Août 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            3.0 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 B010607C-4CF6-4945-B7FF-4D2A02257A63
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```
 et voila c'est bon comme ça et merci infiniment


----------



## mateo0302 (25 Août 2018)

C'est normal quand je veux choisir sur quelle disque de demarage je veux aller il y a toujour windows (les autres cles usb pas d'importance)?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2018)

Je vois que tu as bien récupéré l'espace libre : ton volume *Macintosh HD* fait *3,1 To*.

À présent tu t'étonnes de la présence d'une icône de disque (grise) affichant *Windows* à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage (touche "*alt*"). Voici l'explication : à l'installation de Windows > des exécutables de pré-démarrage ont été installés dans le volume *EFI* de la petite partition n°1 du HDD (je présume le volume *EFI* du HDD plutôt que du SSD > dans la mesure où la partition *BOOTCAMP* existait sur ce même HDD) -->

```
1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
```


la partition *EFI* est désignée comme *ESP* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition) >  parce que son volume est susceptible de receler des exécutables de pré-démarrage destinée à l'*EFI* (ou programme interne de boot du Mac)

parmi ces exécutables > un *boot_loader* ou lanceur de type *.efi* (= exécutable par l'*EFI*) - le Windows installé ayant dû être Windows-10. Or le gestionnaire de démarrage (*boot_manager*) appelé par la touche "*alt*" est un sous-programme de l'*EFI* qui scanne les volumes montés dans le temps du boot (tous les volumes existants sont montés à ce moment-là) --> afin de détecter ceux qui recèlent un *boot_loader* de type* .efi*. Ces volumes-là seuls seront affichés à son écran comme volumes démarrables > tous les autres échappés d'affichage comme de simples volumes de stockage
=> ainsi > alors même que le volume démarrable *BOOTCAMP* n'existe plus sur le HDD > dans le volume *EFI* de ce même disque sont toujours présents les exécutables Windows qui permettaient le pré-démarrage de cet OS. Ce qui "berne" le gestionnaire de démarrage > en lui faisant afficher le volume *EFI* du HDD comme un volume Windows > alors qu'aucun OS Windows n'est plus installé nulle part.

----------

Passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk1s1
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


à exécution de la 1ère commande > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide. Note : c'est une innovation sécuritaire de High Sierra > qu'il faille utiliser *sudo* (qui confère des droits *root* de Super-Administrateur) pour monter le volume *EFI* de l'*ESP*

la 1ère commande monte le volume *EFI* du HDD (tu vas le voir s'affiche sur ton Bureau de session)

la 2è liste récursivement (de haut en bas) son contenu

Poste le tableau retourné par la 2è commande.


----------



## mateo0302 (26 Août 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois que tu as bien récupéré l'espace libre : ton volume *Macintosh HD* fait *3,1 To*.
> 
> À présent tu t'étonnes de la présence d'une icône de disque (grise) affichant *Windows* à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage (touche "*alt*"). Voici l'explication : à l'installation de Windows > des exécutables de pré-démarrage ont été installés dans le volume *EFI* de la petite partition n°1 du HDD (je présume le volume *EFI* du HDD plutôt que du SSD > dans la mesure où la partition *BOOTCAMP* existait sur ce même HDD) -->
> 
> ...


Je vien d’installer Windows et me jeux steam est ce que sa va changer ou endommager Windows si je fait les deux dernière commende que tu ma demander de faire ou sa va rien fair ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2018)

Tu veux dire que tu as de nouveau installé Windows dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* ? --> si c'est le cas > il devient alors normal qu'un volume Windows soit affiché à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage...

Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


purement informative et n'agissant qu'en lecture seule

elle affiche le tableau des disques et partiitons

Poste ce tableau ici --> que je voie le partitionnement actuel de ton disque.

Note : quant aux 2 commandes que je t'ai proposées ce matin --> la 1ère ne fait que monter un volume et la 2è que lire son contenu : elles ne modifient donc rien à la configuration du disque et sont par suite inoffensives.


----------



## mateo0302 (26 Août 2018)

```
Mateo is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.

No such file or directory
```

les 2 de ce matin


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.7 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s4
   5:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                302.8 GB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 B010607C-4CF6-4945-B7FF-4D2A02257A63
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```
et la derniere et merci infiniment pour toute ton aide.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2018)

Tu peux donc voir une paire de partitions en queue de HDD -->

```
4:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s4
   5:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                302.8 GB   disk1s5
```


qui correspond à l'installation actuelle de Windows

----------

L'échec de ta commmande *sudo* -->

```
Mateo is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
```


signifie que pour autoriser un utilisateur à passer une commande *sudo* qui lui donne des droits *root* (= super-administrateur) > le Système consulte un fichier intitulé *sudoers* (qu'on pourrait traduire comme : "autorisés de *sudo*") --> et vérifie que l'utilisateur qui passe la commande relève des "autorisés de *sudo*". Par défaut : les membres du groupe Admin

le fait que l'utilisateur *Mateo* se soit fait débouter car "absent des autorisés du fichier *sudoers*" --> pourrait bien signifier alors que *Mateo* (= toi) a perdu son statut Admin et n'a plus qu'un statut Standard

Va à : Préférences Système > Utilisateurs et groupes -->


dans la colonne de gauche du panneau > en-dessous de *Mateo* inscrit en tête : est-ce que tu vois mentionné : Admin ou Standard ?


----------



## mateo0302 (1 Septembre 2019)

Rebonjour @macomaniac partition Bootcamp est encor une fois trop petite donc j’ai voulu en crée une nouvelle mais je crains de l’avoir mal effacer et je ne sais pas comment faire pourriez vous m’aider s’il vous plaits. Mateo


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2019)

Bonsoir *mateo
*
Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques dans une fenêtre de code (comme tu l'avais déjà fait).


----------



## mateo0302 (1 Septembre 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.7 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         302.8 GB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.8 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      24.6 KB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +302.8 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk1s4
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk3s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                20.5 KB    disk3s3
   3:                APFS Volume ASRNewVolume_2959       1.4 MB     disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.0 GB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.9 GB    disk5
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 MATEO                   15.9 GB    disk5s1

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk6
```


----------



## mateo0302 (1 Septembre 2019)

mateo0302 a dit:


> ```
> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
> ...





mateo0302 a dit:


> ```
> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
> ...


@macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (1 Septembre 2019)

Tu as cette partition en queue de HDD -->

```
3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         302.8 GB   disk1s4
```


elle est de type *apfs* > et virtualise ce *Conteneur* -->


```
/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +302.8 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk1s4
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk3s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                20.5 KB    disk3s3
   3:                APFS Volume ASRNewVolume_2959       1.4 MB     disk3s1
```


on voit que tu as 2 volumes auxiliaires (*Preboot* = prédémarrage & *Recovery* = secours) + un "pseudo-volume" *ASRNewVolume_2959* = typique d'une tentative de restauration via l'exécutable *asr* d'un volume *apfs* source => à un *Conteneur* de destination. Commande *asr* peut-être déclenchée par le menu "*Restaurer*" de l'Utilitaire de disque (menu  "*Restaurer*" qui est uniquement dédié à un pilotage graphique de la commande *asr*).

il est extrêment sophistiqué de pouvoir restaurer un volume *apfs* source à un *Conteneur* de destination. À ma connaissance (d'après mes expériences) => on ne peut le faire que via la commande *asr* dans le *terminal* > l'Utilitaire de disque étant incapable de gérer la questoin.

En résumé : le *Conteneur disk3* et sa partition de base *disk1s4* sont bons à supprimer et leur espace à récupérer au Fusion Drive principal.

Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime le *Conteneur* "bidon" => ce qui reformate un volume *Untitled* sur la partition de base > supprime la partition de base > récupère son espace au *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné : s'il y a eu un blocage => je verrai où.


----------



## mateo0302 (2 Septembre 2019)

```
Started APFS operation on disk3
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "ASRNewVolume_2959" on disk3s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk3s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk3s3
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s3 as a 282 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s3
Finished APFS operation on disk3
Unable to find disk for disk1s4
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 16 777 216 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 697 534 091 264 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 2 697 534 091 264 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: found file extent gap (id 17) at logical address 955146240 (expected 0)
```


----------



## mateo0302 (2 Septembre 2019)

```
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462052+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462055+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462058+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462060+2) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462063+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462066+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462069+2) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462076+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462080+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462085+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462089+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462095+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462097+2) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462106+2) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462109+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462118+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462120+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462123+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462126+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462129+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462137+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462140+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462145+3) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462161+2) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462164+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462167+2) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462170+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462174+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462177+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462179+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462184+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462189+2) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462197+2) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462207+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462217+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462225+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462228+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462233+2) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462244+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462247+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462249+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462255+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462258+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462260+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462264+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462268+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462271+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462275+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462280+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (462284+1) bitmap address (17bc9)
too many warnings generated; suppressing subsequent ones
```


----------



## mateo0302 (2 Septembre 2019)

```
Performing deferred repairs
error: found file extent gap (id 17) at logical address 0+955146240
Deferred repairs failed
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 8
Error: -69716: Storage system verify or repair failed
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.7 TB     disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                302.7 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.8 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      24.6 KB    disk2s4
```
[/code]

Je l'ai fait en trois fois car il y avait plus que 5000 caractères


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2019)

Édit. Je reposte à la suite.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2019)

Il y a une erreur dans l'*apfs* du Fusion Drive qu'il faut tenter de réparer.

Redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pressées pour démarrer en mode secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* = écran de la session de secours.

- lance l'Utilitaire de disque. Dans l'angle supérieur gauche du panneau > fais un clic sur la pastille : "*Présentation*". Sélectionne : "*Afficher tous les appareils*" --> le *Conteneur apfs* est affiché.​
- sélectionne-le > presse le bouton : "*S.O.S.*" --> afin de lancer une réparation.​
Cela fait  > redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*). Ta session d'utilisateur réouverte > passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie l'*apfs* du Fusion Drive

Poste le retour.


----------



## mateo0302 (2 Septembre 2019)

```
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 7
Checking snapshot 2 of 7
Checking snapshot 3 of 7
Checking snapshot 4 of 7
Checking snapshot 5 of 7
Checking snapshot 6 of 7
Checking snapshot 7 of 7
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: found file extent gap (id 17) at logical address 955146240 (expected 0)
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
error: found file extent gap (id 17) at logical address 0+955146240
Deferred repairs failed
The volume /dev/disk1s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 8
Error: -69716: Storage system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8
```
Et voila @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2019)

L'*apfs* n'a pas pu être réparé.

Je note que tu as *7* *snapshots* (instantanés du volume *Macintosh HD* rétenteurs d'espace de blocs).

----------

Pour fermer le robinet des *snapshots* --> va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* => décoche la case de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*".

----------

Pour supprimer en lot les *snapshots* > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime en lot les *snapshots*. Attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge..." en signal de fin

Cela fait > redémarre une fois > de retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche la configuration des disques

Poste le retour (on verra déjà si l'occupation de *Macintosh HD* a varié).

------------

note 1 : l'existence de *snapshots* peut bloquer un redimensionnement.

note 2 : il y a plein de problèmes divers --> on essaie de les régler.


----------



## mateo0302 (2 Septembre 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.7 TB     disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                302.7 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.8 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      24.6 KB    disk2s4
```
Et voila @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2019)

Bon : *Macintosh HD* est toujours occupé pour *1,7 To* = zéro changement.

Passe encore la commande :

```
fdesetup status
```


qui affiche le statut de FileVault (logiciel de chiffrement)

Poste le retour (c'est pour savoir si l'activation de FileVault pourrait jouer un rôle).


----------



## mateo0302 (2 Septembre 2019)

```
FileVault is Off.
```
Voila @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2019)

Bon : une piste qui tourne court.

J'ai vu dans la vérification que l'*apfs* du volume *VM* (*V*irtual *M*emory : dédié à l'archivage de la *RAM* et du *swap*) --> recelait une erreur. Il n'a que *24 Ko *d'occupation seulement - ce qui est anormal.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk2s4 ; diskutil ap deleteVolume disk2s4
```


qui démonte *VM* (monté dans *Macintosh HD* at: */private/var/vm*) > puis le supprime du *Conteneur*

Poste les retours.


----------



## mateo0302 (2 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon : une piste qui tourne court.
> 
> J'ai vu dans la vérification que l'*apfs* du volume *VM* (*V*irtual *M*emory : dédié à l'archivage de la *RAM* et du *swap*) --> recelait une erreur. Il n'a que *24 Ko *d'occupation seulement - ce qui est anormal.
> 
> ...


Et voila @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2019)

Tu as passé les commandes ? - si oui > quel a été le retour ?


----------



## mateo0302 (2 Septembre 2019)

```
Volume VM on disk2s4 force-unmounted
Started APFS operation
Deleting APFS Volume from its APFS Container
Unmounting disk2s4
Deleting Volume
Removing any Preboot and Recovery Directories
Finished APFS operation
```
désolé il y a eu un probleme @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2019)

Alors à présent > redémarre une fois (ce qui recréera le volume *VM* dans l'opération).

- de retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## mateo0302 (2 Septembre 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.7 TB     disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                302.7 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.8 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk2s3
```
Et voila @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2019)

Tu as bien redémarré ? -- car je ne vois pas de recréation d'un volume *VM*...


----------



## mateo0302 (2 Septembre 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                302.7 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.8 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```
Peut etre maintenant @macomaniac


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                302.7 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.8 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```
peut etre maintenant @macomaniac

Et oui j'ai redemarre


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2019)

Cette ligne -->

```
4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


montre que le volume *VM* a été recréé et a une occupation de *2,1 Go* (= normal). Ce volume doit être redevenu valide.

Repasse donc la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie encore l'*apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## mateo0302 (2 Septembre 2019)

```
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```
Et voila @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2019)

Hé ! hé ! --> après toutes ces manipulations --> il y a zéro erreurs dans l'*apfs*.

On revient donc au principal : la récupération de l'espace manquant - pris par une partition superflue. Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques --> que je sois sûr de l'index de disque du HDD.


----------



## mateo0302 (2 Septembre 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                302.7 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.8 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```
Et voila @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition du volume *Untitled* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive (et spécifiquement à la partition *apfs* du HDD) > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## mateo0302 (3 Septembre 2019)

```
esizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
Unable to find disk for disk0s3
aStarted APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 16 777 216 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 697 534 091 264 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 2 697 534 091 264 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 2 697 517 314 048 to 2 697 534 091 264 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.7 TB     disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                302.7 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.8 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```
Et voila @macomaniac​


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2019)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi la partition du disque *Untitled* n'est pas trouvée sous l'index *disk0s3* (correspondant au dernière tableau des disques posté). À moins ... que tu n'aies redémarré et que la partition n'ait été *disk1s3* au moment où tu as passé la commande !

Bref : passe la commande (copier-coller - va jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


il y a *2* commandes de suppression de partition en tête de cette concaténation - dont une des deux sera nécessairement vraie si l'autre est fausse (peu importe laquelle) : soit une *disk0s3* sera supprimée (si elle existe) & une suppression de *disk1s3* sera avortée (si elle n'existe pas) > soit une *disk1s3* sera supprimée (si elle existe) & une suppression de *disk0s3* sera avortée (si elle n'existe pas) => à partir de quoi le *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive sera dilaté de l'espace de *320 Go* libéré d'une façon ou d'une autre > avant que soit réaffiché le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné une fois de plus.


----------



## mateo0302 (3 Septembre 2019)

Est-ce que je peux déjà installer Windows ou pas encore @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2019)

Est-ce que tu as passé ma commande du message #44 ?

- si oui > passe une commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie le résultat.
- si non > passe-la et poste son retour.​


----------



## mateo0302 (3 Septembre 2019)

```
Unable to find disk for disk0s3
Started erase on disk1s3 Untitled
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 302 849 134 592 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 3 000 383 225 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 3 000 382 197 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 2 697 534 091 264 to 3 000 383 225 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```
Et voila @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2019)

Enfin ! - cette mention -->

```
0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
```


montre que tu as récupéré un *Conteneur apfs* du Fusion Drive de *3,1 To*. Aucune erreur dans l'*apfs*.

=> tu peux lancer une installation de Windows si tu le souhaites. En cas de problèmes avec l'installation de Windows --> ce sera plutôt *Locke* ton interlocuteur.


----------



## mateo0302 (3 Septembre 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```
Voila @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2019)

J'ai déjà répondu au message #48. Ton problème d'espace est résolu.


----------



## mateo0302 (3 Septembre 2019)

Merci beaucoup pour tout @macomaniac 
Et juste pour savoir la prochaine fois qu'est ce que je doit faire pour suprimmer bootcamp corectement


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2019)

mateo0302 a dit:


> Et juste pour savoir la prochaine fois qu'est ce que je doit faire pour suprimmer bootcamp corectement


Tout simplement relancer Assistant Boot Camp et sélectionner Restaurer qui aura pour effet de supprimer proprement la partition de Windows. Surtout, mais surtout, ne jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque sous peine de devoir repasser des lignes de commandes via le Terminal.


----------



## mateo0302 (3 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour @Locke au moment où j’installe Windows j’ai choisi Windows professionnelle je choisi l’espace bootcamp mais il me dit que je ne peut pas car c’est un espace de type GPT ou quelque chose comme sa.


----------



## mateo0302 (3 Septembre 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.3 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.4 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.9 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              15.9 GB    disk3s1
```
Et surtout @macomaniac en voulant installe windows l'espace a disparu


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2019)

Si j'en crois le résultat du Terminal, ton Mac possède l'option FusionDrive de 3 To, or à une époque il y avait un problème avec cette taille, un peu de lecture... https://www.macg.co/2013/01/utiliser-boot-camp-sur-un-volume-de-3-71882 ...notre ami macomaniac te répondra mieux à ce sujet de limitation.

Officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209057

Mais bon, comme cela a été décortiqué en réponse #6, il faudrait savoir quel fichier .iso tu utilises ? Par défaut le nom exact du fichier est *Win10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso*.

On ignore tout de ton Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2019)

mateo0302 a dit:


> au moment où j’installe Windows j’ai choisi Windows professionnelle je choisi l’espace bootcamp mais il me dit que je ne peut pas car c’est un espace de type GPT ou quelque chose comme sa.


Durant l'installation de Windows, tu as cet écran...





...c'est à ce moment qu'il faut sélectionner impérativement la partition en majuscules BOOTCAMP, sélectionner Formater et un clic sur Suivant. Que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## mateo0302 (3 Septembre 2019)

@Locke j'ai mis suprimmer au lieu de formater sans faire expres est ce ratrapable ?


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2019)

mateo0302 a dit:


> @Locke j'ai mis suprimmer au lieu de formater sans faire expres est ce ratrapable ?


Ben non, il faut tout recommencer, à commencer par relancer Assistant Boot Camp et voir si l'option Restaurer se déroule normalement sans erreur. S'il n'y a aucune erreur, tu relances Assistant Boot Camp et tu continues.


----------



## mateo0302 (3 Septembre 2019)

okey merci beaucoup @Locke


----------



## mateo0302 (3 Septembre 2019)

Je n’arrive toujour pas même en mettant formater il ne me laisse pas c’est écrit impossible espace GPT

@macomaniac @Locke que dois-je faire au moment de selectionner ma partition bootcamp même en formatent le message d'erreur apparaît


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2019)

Pour démarrer sur le Système d'installation de Windows -->

- est-ce que tu as l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage > avec 2 icônes de choix : *Windows* & *EFI Boot* ?​


----------



## mateo0302 (3 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour démarrer sur le Système d'installation de Windows -->
> 
> - est-ce que tu as l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage > avec 2 icônes de choix : *Windows* & *EFI Boot* ?​


Oui j'ai Windows et EFI


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2019)

L'option *Windows* => correspond à une installation de type "*Legacy*" (= héritage) de Windows-10. La configuration actuelle de ton Mac ne permet pas d'utiliser cette option.

- il faut que tu utilises l'option : *EFI Boot* => qui correspond à une installation de type "*UEFI*" de Windows-10. L'OS Windows est booté par l'*EFI* directe (programme de boot primaire du Mac).​Cela dit : je ne sais pas si le modèle de ton Mac est assez récent pour exploiter cette option directe.


----------



## mateo0302 (3 Septembre 2019)

Il est late 2014 tu pense que c'est bon ? @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2019)

Oui : il est assez récent (Windows-10 doit s'intaller en mode *UEFI* sur ton Mac) -->

- passe par l'option de démarrage = *EFI Boot*.​


----------



## mateo0302 (3 Septembre 2019)

Et la façon d'installer est la même ? @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2019)

En principe : oui -->

- mais comme ne n'utilise pas Windows et que je ne l'installe pas => pour ce qui est des procédés précis de l'installation de Windows : je ne peux pas t'en parler d'expérience. C'est *Locke* ici ton interlocuteur (moi je me contente de construire dans ma tête une représentation théorique générale des conditions de boot).​


----------



## mateo0302 (4 Septembre 2019)

@macomaniac @Locke que faire quand je veux selectionner ma partition bootcamp pour installer Windows il me dit :nous n'avons pas pu creer de partition ni localiser une partition deja existente. Pour plus d'informations, voir les fichiers journeau d'installation. Que dois-je faire ?


----------



## mateo0302 (4 Septembre 2019)

Une photo du problème


----------



## Locke (4 Septembre 2019)

mateo0302 a dit:


> Que dois-je faire ?


Je n'ai jamais testé une installation dans un iMac avec une option FusionDrive de 3 To, donc pour le coup je deviens incompétent.


----------



## Locke (4 Septembre 2019)

Messages croisés, mais dans ta copie écran en réponse #69, pourquoi la partition BOOTCAMP a disparu ? Quelle était la taille que tu as réservée ?


----------



## mateo0302 (4 Septembre 2019)

La partition 3 mais comme je l'ai formater elle a perdu son nom


----------



## Locke (4 Septembre 2019)

mateo0302 a dit:


> La partition 3 mais comme je l'ai formater elle a perdu son nom


De 626 Go, c'est cette taille que tu avais réservée ?


----------



## mateo0302 (4 Septembre 2019)

Oui @Locke


----------



## Locke (4 Septembre 2019)

mateo0302 a dit:


> Oui @Locke


D'après tes copies écrans, tu as utilisé une clé USB de 8 et 16 Go, est-ce bien le cas ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.


----------



## mateo0302 (4 Septembre 2019)

@Locke je n'ais pas compris ce que tu as voulu dire #75


----------



## Locke (4 Septembre 2019)

mateo0302 a dit:


> /dev/disk3 (external, physical):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk3
> 1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              8.1 GB     disk3s1





mateo0302 a dit:


> /dev/disk5 (external, physical):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.9 GB    disk5
> 1:                 DOS_FAT_32 MATEO                   15.9 GB    disk5s1


Ca ce sont bien des clés USB, non ? Alors, Assistant Boot Camp en plus de ne pas supporter que le disque dur interne soit partitionné, ne supporte pas non plus la présence du moindre matériel USB connecté.


Locke a dit:


> Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.


Pas de réponse ? C'est histoire de savoir quel est le modèle exact que tu possèdes.


----------



## mateo0302 (4 Septembre 2019)

C'est le iMac (Retina 5K, 27 pouces, fin 2014) 
Le lien des specifiaction  https://support.apple.com/kb/sp707?locale=fr_CH

Et je doit faire comment alors ( avec les cles USB ? )


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2019)

mateo0302 a dit:


> C'est le iMac (Retina 5K, 27 pouces, fin 2014)
> Le lien des specifiaction https://support.apple.com/kb/sp707?locale=fr_CH
> 
> Et je doit faire comment alors ( avec les cles USB ? )


Ton iMac peut donc utiliser le fichier .iso de chez Microsoft ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso* donc en 64 bits. 

J'ai doute concernant l'année des modèles 204, mais en plus de préparer une partition temporaire, Assistant Boot Camp téléchargent les pilotes/drivers dans un espace temporaire qui sera effacé en fin d'installation totale de Windows. Donc, au risque de me répéter, il faut impérativement ne connecter aucun matériel USB lors de l'installation de Windows.

Est-ce que dans le menu d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp, il est demandé/mentionné d'insérer un support USB ?


----------



## mateo0302 (5 Septembre 2019)

Non je ne crois pas


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2019)

mateo0302 a dit:


> Non je ne crois pas


Si tu en es sûr, alors relis ceci...


Locke a dit:


> Donc, au risque de me répéter, il faut impérativement ne connecter aucun matériel USB lors de l'installation de Windows.


...et mets en application. Aucun matériel USB ne doit-être connecté.


----------



## mateo0302 (8 Septembre 2019)

Une fois que j'ai réussi a selectionner la partition il me demande de formater la partition en fat32 que dois-je faire @macomaniac @Locke


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour *mateo
*
Tu sélectionnes la partition > tu presses le bouton bleu : "*Formater*" => et tu formates en *NTFS*.


----------



## mateo0302 (9 Septembre 2019)

Le problème quand j’appui sur le bouton formater il se formate automatiquement sans pouvoir choisir le type comment dois-je faire @macomaniac @Locke


----------



## mateo0302 (9 Septembre 2019)

Et juste comme sa @macomaniac c’est pas en FAT32 qu’il faut la formater parcque Windows me dit qu’il est en NTFS et que je doit le formater en FAT32


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2019)

Attends l'avis de *Locke* -->

- comme (personnellement parlant) je j'utilise jamais Windows (et donc ne l'installe pas) => je ne peux pas parler d'expérience des détails tactiques de cette installation.​


----------



## mateo0302 (9 Septembre 2019)

@Locke je doit faire quoi alors


----------



## mateo0302 (9 Septembre 2019)

@macomaniac Comme j'ai eu des problemme avec bootcamp j'ai fait plusieurs partition bootcamp et j'aimerai bien supprimer celle de 500 a peut pres et une de 220

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s4
   4:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s5
   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s7
   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s9
   7:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s11

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.4 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.9 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              15.9 GB    disk3s1
```
 au cas ou je suis entrain d'installer bootcamp encore une fois je sais pas si sa derenge pour supprimer les autre


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller ; copier-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s9 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s11 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime les 5 partitions indues > récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné (au cas où il y aurait un blocage quelque part).


----------



## mateo0302 (9 Septembre 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.8 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.9 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              15.9 GB    disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4
```
voila @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (9 Septembre 2019)

Ton problème de nettoyage du HDD est résolu : tu as récupéré tout ton espace -->

- tu es donc fin prêt pour une nouvelle tentative d'installation de Windows ​


----------



## mateo0302 (9 Septembre 2019)

merci beaucoup @macomaniac


----------



## mateo0302 (9 Septembre 2019)

@macomaniac @Locke que dois-je faire j'ai fait des mises a jour j'ai supprimer toute les partition et il me dit encors: nous n'avons pas pu creer de partition ni localiser une partition deja existente.


----------



## mateo0302 (10 Septembre 2019)

@macomaniac @Locke voici le problème en photo.


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2019)

@mateo0302
Ta copie écran partielle ne sert à rien, il faut montrer son intégralité. Pour le moment, je ne vois pas si la partition temporaire en FAT32 porte bien le nom de BOOTCAMP en majuscules ? Si c'est le cas et d'après ta copie partielle, il faut la sélectionner puis faire un clic sur Formater, cette option montre dans ta copie écran n'a pas été activée. Est-ce bien le cas ?


----------



## mateo0302 (10 Septembre 2019)

@Locke c'est la partition 3 de 395go j'ai tout fait comme c'est demander sans peripherique USB et formater la partition


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2019)

A aucun moment cette partition n'a porté le nom de BOOTCAMP ?


----------



## mateo0302 (10 Septembre 2019)

Si mais je l’ai formater @Locke


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2019)

mateo0302 a dit:


> Si mais je l’ai formater @Locke


Et lorsque tu fais un clic sur Suivant, il se passe quoi ?


----------



## mateo0302 (11 Septembre 2019)

@Locke c’est la photo que j’aivais envoyé


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2019)

@mateo0302
Désolé, mais je n'ai jamais testé une installation dans un Mac avec l'option FusionDrive d'un disque dur de 3 To. Par curiosité, tu installes le package *GPT fdisk*, il ne se passera pas grand-chose et ça n'apparaîtra pas dans le dossier Applications, mais ajoutera des commandes au Terminal que tu lanceras ensuite.

Tu feras un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Pour afficher le résultat, il faudra entrer ton mot de passe à l'aveugle, car il ne s'affichera pas et valider avec la touche Entrée. Ça devrait donner ceci...




...tu taperas la lette *q* pour quitter. Dans ta réponse tu connais la suite pour la donner entre des balises </> Code.

*Edit :* si tu as un problème de téléchargement pour GPT fdisk, un clic sur *Problems Downloading* puis sur *direct link*.


----------



## mateo0302 (12 Septembre 2019)

Je t’envoi sa ce soir @Locke


----------



## mateo0302 (17 Septembre 2019)

@macomaniac desolé de te deranger encor une fois mais je veux juste supprimer la derniere partition que j'ai faite car je n'arrive definitevement pas a installer windows

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.6 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.7 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 43.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2019)

Bonsoir *mateo
*
Il ne s'agit pas de supprimer une partition (c'est déjà fait) > mais de récupérer un espace libre de *400 Go*.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) ;

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs* global > et spécifiquement à la partition *disk1s2* du HDD > puis ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2019)

mateo0302 a dit:


> Je t’envoi sa ce soir @Locke


Et moi j'attends toujours la réponse à question #101.


----------



## mateo0302 (18 Septembre 2019)

desole @Locke j'avais completement oublier mais je pense que je vais m'acheter un PC pour plus de faciliter


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2019)

mateo0302 a dit:


> desole @Locke j'avais completement oublier mais je pense que je vais m'acheter un PC pour plus de faciliter


A priori, ça te paraît trop compliqué, fais comme tu veux.


----------



## mateo0302 (27 Septembre 2019)

@Locke juste pour ce que tu m'avais demander j'ai eu un peut de temps donc j'ai essayer et j'ai fait tout comme tu l'as dit et sa a mis un message d'erreur

```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Problem opening /dev/disk0 for reading! Error is 1.
```


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2019)

mateo0302 a dit:


> @Locke juste pour ce que tu m'avais demander j'ai eu un peut de temps donc j'ai essayer et j'ai fait tout comme tu l'as dit et sa a mis un message d'erreur


Tu as fait un Copier/Coller de la commande...

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
...si tu tapes cette commande, il faut impérativement respecter les espaces. De plus cette commande te demandera obligatoirement ton mot de passe qu'il faut taper en aveugle, car il ne s'affichera pas.


----------



## mateo0302 (27 Septembre 2019)

@Locke oui j'ai tout fait comme tu m'a dit copie coller le mot de passe et tt


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2019)

mateo0302 a dit:


> @Locke oui j'ai tout fait comme tu m'a dit copie coller le mot de passe et tt


Bon en reprenant depuis le début de ton message, tu as un iMac avec l'option FusionDrive de 3 To, or Apple a fait récemment une mise à jour très importante qui est celle-ci... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209149 ...attention je parle de la toute dernière mise à jour qui a exactement la même dénomination en 10.14.6 et qui a été diffusée quasiment en même temps que la mise à jour de Safari 13.0. On apprend dans cette mise à jour cela...


> *macOS 10.14.6*
> Cette mise à jour :
> 
> 
> ...


...c'est navrant de constater que c'est bien Apple qui n'a pas planché plus profondément sur certaines incompatibilités. Mieux vaut tard que jamais, mais quand même ! Pour ma part, n'ayant pas de Mac avec une option FusionDrive, je n'ai jamais pu tenter de comprendre pourquoi certains utilisateurs restaient à la rue.


----------

